# Very Busy Apache server, sloooow?

## star3am

Hi, hope your all good  :Smile: 

I need your help and advice please, I have a very busy Apache server, http://www.peekvid.com it runs apache web server, just static html pages, it's very busy, and slow most of the time  :Sad:  and I get many complaints. I really want to use apache, so I have spent time to try and fix this but haven't come up with any answers :\ apache kinda peaks around 913.1K/sec but i know the connection can do much better ... emerge -f openoffice-bin 8.67M/s

I have chatted to the guys at Rackspace, very helpful bunch! hat's off to them  :Smile:  and now this forum, any help would be much appreciated! Thanks a lot  :Smile: 

http://www.peekvid.com/server-status

AWStats for 16 Feb 2007 Number of visits: 521318 Pages views:  6752710 Hits: 47052794 Bandwidth: 53.58 GB (awstats for 24hrs)

ls -lah -rw-r--r-- 1 apache users   12G Feb 16 23:59 peekvid.com-access_log-2007-02-16 (24hrs logfile, I use cronolog, piped log files)

Apache seems slow :\ I have tried multiple versions, many configurations, I used this howto as a guide, http://www.stdlib.net/~colmmacc/Apachecon-EU2005/scaling-apache-handout.pdf Very good howto!

```
The Server:

2x 2000.000MHz AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 270

MemTotal 3953416 kB (4GB RAM)

3 x 15k SCSI (RAID 5 container) - data

2 x 15k SCSI (RAID 1 containier) - os

mount options: /dev/cciss/c0d1p1 on /mnt/data0 type ext3 (rw,noatime)

Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Feb 12 09:39:08 GMT 2007 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 270 GNU/Linux

NPTL Native POSIX Threads Library by Ulrich Drepper et al

20:20:36 up 5 days, 10:33,  2 users,  load average: 0.38, 0.56, 0.74
```

Apache Server:

```
apache2ctl -V

Server version: Apache/2.0.59

Server built:   Feb 17 2007 18:58:53

Server's Module Magic Number: 20020903:12

Server loaded:  APR 0.9.12, APR-UTIL 0.9.12

Compiled using: APR 0.9.12, APR-UTIL 0.9.12

Architecture:   64-bit

Server compiled with....

 -D APACHE_MPM_DIR="server/mpm/prefork"

 -D APR_HAS_SENDFILE

 -D APR_HAS_MMAP

 -D APR_HAVE_IPV6 (IPv4-mapped addresses enabled)

 -D APR_USE_SYSVSEM_SERIALIZE

 -D APR_USE_PTHREAD_SERIALIZE

 -D SINGLE_LISTEN_UNSERIALIZED_ACCEPT

 -D APR_HAS_OTHER_CHILD

 -D AP_HAVE_RELIABLE_PIPED_LOGS

 -D HTTPD_ROOT="/usr"

 -D SUEXEC_BIN="/usr/sbin/suexec2"

 -D DEFAULT_PIDLOG="/var/run/httpd.pid"

 -D DEFAULT_SCOREBOARD="logs/apache_runtime_status"

 -D DEFAULT_LOCKFILE="/var/run/accept.lock"

 -D DEFAULT_ERRORLOG="logs/error_log"

 -D AP_TYPES_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/mime.types"

 -D SERVER_CONFIG_FILE="/etc/apache2/httpd.conf"
```

MPM Configuration:

```
#<IfModule prefork.c>

#    StartServers       128

#    MinSpareServers    128

#    MaxSpareServers    256

#    ServerLimit              1024

#    MaxClients        1024

#    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

#</IfModule>

#<IfModule prefork.c>

#    StartServers         150

#    MinSpareServers       50

#    MaxSpareServers      100

#    ServerLimit               50000

#    MaxClients         50000

#    MaxRequestsPerChild 1000

#</IfModule>

<IfModule prefork.c>

    StartServers 100

    MinSpareServers 10

    MaxSpareServers 50

    ServerLimit 50000

    MaxClients 50000

    MaxRequestsPerChild 2000

</IfModule>

#<IfModule worker.c>

#    StartServers        20

#    ServerLimit       1024

#    MaxClients        1024

#    MinSpareThreads     32

#    MaxSpareThreads     75

#    ThreadsPerChild     50

#    MaxRequestsPerChild  0

#</IfModule>

# New Configuration

#this had better performance but was hitting limits

#<IfModule worker.c>

#    StartServers        10

#    ServerLimit               45

#    MaxClients        1025

#    MinSpareThreads     25

#    MaxSpareThreads     75

#    ThreadsPerChild     25

#    MaxRequestsPerChild 32

#</IfModule>

<IfModule worker.c>

    ServerLimit 28800

    StartServers 150

    MaxClients 28800

    MinSpareThreads 50

    MaxSpareThreads 150

    ThreadsPerChild 128

    MaxRequestsPerChild 1000

</IfModule>
```

apachetop -f peekvid.com-access_log-2007-02-17

```
last hit: 20:19:28         atop runtime:  0 days, 00:35:35             20:19:29

All:      1730104 reqs ( 810.4/sec)       1903.7M (  913.1K/sec)    1153.8B/req

2xx:  947001 (54.7%) 3xx:  663052 (38.3%) 4xx: 120051 ( 6.9%) 5xx:     0 ( 0.0%)

R ( 30s):   25133 reqs ( 837.8/sec)         28.9M (  985.7K/sec)    1204.8B/req

2xx:   14703 (58.5%) 3xx:    8843 (35.2%) 4xx:  1587 ( 6.3%) 5xx:     0 ( 0.0%)

 REQS REQ/S    KB KB/S URL

 1025 34.17  1353 45.1*/client/include/home.css

 1016 33.87 374.2 12.5 /client/include/preload.js

  804 26.80  28.8  1.0 /client/images/generic-bullet-o.gif

  803 26.77  1312 43.7 /client/images/home/logo.gif

  784 26.13  1173 39.1 /client/images/home/bg.gif

  765 25.50  18.3  0.6 /client/images/generic-bullet.gif

  760 25.33  2348 78.3 /client/include/main.css

  758 25.27 130.2  4.3 /client/include/pop-up.js

  752 25.07 127.5  4.3 /client/include/sudo-class.js

  751 25.03 428.2 14.3 /client/images/beta.gif

  592 19.73 237.2  7.9 /client/images/tab-tv.gif

  587 19.57 189.8  6.3 /client/images/tab-anime.gif

  583 19.43 207.0  6.9 /client/images/tab-comedy.gif

  582 19.40 202.1  6.7 /client/images/tab-movies.gif

  580 19.33 234.0  7.8 /client/images/tab-cartoon.gif

  575 19.17  26.4  0.9 /client/images/up-arrow.gif

  573 19.10  40.8  1.4 /client/images/strip.png

  534 17.80  3470  116 /client/include/ufo.js

  512 17.07 120.9  4.0 /images/home/anime-o.gif.png

  490 16.33 615.2 20.5 /

  461 15.37 109.2  3.6 /client/images/screen-mode-bg.gif

  436 14.53  18.5  0.6 /images/generic-bullet-o.gif

  435 14.50  13.1  0.4 /client/images/movie-bullet-o.gif

  400 13.33 152.9  5.1 /client/images/home/tv-series.gif

  391 13.03 114.3  3.8 /client/images/home/movies.gif

  390 13.00 147.7  4.9 /client/images/home/cartoons.gif

  377 12.57 119.7  4.0 /client/images/home/comedy.gif

  368 12.27 106.6  3.6 /client/images/home/anime.gif

  360 12.00  12.6  0.4 /client/images/movie-bullet.gif

  351 11.70 149.3  5.0 /favicon.ico

  300 10.00  4120  137 /movies.html

  290  9.67  45.7  1.5 /client/images/screen-mode-bg-o.gif

  275  9.17 507.5 16.9 /client/include/flvplayer.swf

  259  8.63  2894 96.5 /client/include/dmflvplayer.swf

  208  6.93 955.0 31.8 /client/images/home/button-bg.png

  199  6.63  90.1  3.0 /client/images/home/tv-series-o.gif

  197  6.57 141.2  4.7 /client/images/heading-movies.gif

  195  6.50  1421 47.4 /tv.html

  190  6.33  87.5  2.9 /client/images/home/button-shadow.png

  187  6.23  92.1  3.1 /images/home/tv-series-o.gif
```

```
[Sat Feb 17 19:40:46 2007] [notice] Graceful restart requested, doing restart

WARNING: MaxClients of 50000 exceeds ServerLimit value of 20000 servers,  lowering MaxClients to 20000.  To increase, please see the ServerLimit  directive.

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [warn] NameVirtualHost *:80 has no VirtualHosts

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [notice] Digest: done

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [warn] WARNING: Attempt to change ServerLimit ignored during restart

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [notice] Apache configured -- resuming normal operations

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [info] Server built: Feb 17 2007 18:58:53

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 7036)

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 7038)

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 7040)

[Sat Feb 17 19:40:49 2007] [warn] long lost child came home! (pid 7043)

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:03 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 8 children, there are 0 idle, and 132 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:04 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 16 children, there are 0 idle, and 139 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:05 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 153 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:06 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 185 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:07 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 217 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:08 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 1 idle, and 249 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:10 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 280 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:11 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 312 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:12 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 344 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:13 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 376 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:14 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 408 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:15 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 439 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:16 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 470 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:17 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 502 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:18 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 533 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:19 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 565 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:20 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 597 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:21 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 629 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:22 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 661 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:23 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 693 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:24 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 725 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:25 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 1 idle, and 757 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:26 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 788 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:27 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 820 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:28 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 852 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:29 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 884 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:30 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 1 idle, and 916 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:31 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 948 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:32 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 980 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:34 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 1012 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:35 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 1044 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:36 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 1075 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:37 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 1107 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:38 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 1139 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:39 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 1170 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:40 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 1202 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:41 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 1233 total children

[Sat Feb 17 19:41:42 2007] [info] server seems busy, (you may need to increase StartServers, or Min/MaxSpareServers), spawning 32 children, there are 0 idle, and 1265 total children
```

Internet Line:

```
>>> Emerging (29 of 29) app-office/openoffice-bin-2.1.0 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz'

--20:24:56--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz'

Resolving gentoo.osuosl.org... 64.50.238.52, 64.50.236.52

Connecting to gentoo.osuosl.org|64.50.238.52|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 128,789,627 (123M) [application/x-gzip]

100%[======================================================================================================================================>] 128,789,627    8.67M/s    ETA 00:00

20:25:12 (7.44 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz' saved [128789627/128789627]
```

thanks for the help!   :Wink: 

----------

## IQgryn

Upload speeds and download speeds are two very different things.  Try uploading a file to another computer to make sure the connection really is not the problem.

----------

## star3am

hi thanks for you answer!   :Wink: 

i scp a file to the server, upstream bandwidth, 

```
OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz                                                                                                       100%  123MB 691.1KB/s   03:02
```

i scp a file to another server, could this be the problem? 

```
OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz                                                                                                       100%  123MB 556.5KB/s   03:46
```

 :Question: 

Edit: I tried to download a big file from teh server

```
wget http://www.peekvid.com/OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz

--21:22:04--  http://www.peekvid.com/OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz

           => `OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz'

Resolving www.peekvid.com... 72.32.198.196

Connecting to www.peekvid.com[72.32.198.196]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 128,789,627 [application/x-gzip]

100%[======================================================================================================================================>] 128,789,627  621.23K/s    ETA 00:00

21:26:33 (563.75 KB/s) - `OOo_2.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_en-US.tar.gz' saved [128,789,627/128,789,627]
```

Edit: IQgryn - saw your sig. checkout these pizzas  :Smile:  the 3am is mine   :Cool:   (Under MEGA Pizzas)  :Laughing: 

http://www.3am.co.za/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1173

----------

## IQgryn

I think that is probably your problem, especially since most of your pages are made up of images.  Ideally, you could increase your upload bandwidth, but you'd have to talk to your ISP/hosting provider about that.

EDIT: looking at your server status, that is a LOT of processes...most of them seem to be in the keepalive state.  Maybe your keepalive timeout is too long?

----------

## zxy

I know you said you want to stay with apache, but just a thought anyway. Check the lighttpd. It uses less resources with higher performance.  And there is a howto on the wiki too.

----------

## star3am

Thanks for your suggestion zxy, I did give it a go   :Very Happy: 

It seems much faster, according to apachetop sometimes way over  1100.0K/sec

```
last hit: 13:16:37         atop runtime:  0 days, 00:14:20             13:16:38

All:       532350 reqs ( 619.0/sec)        974.6M ( 1160.5K/sec)    1919.8B/req

2xx:  288442 (54.2%) 3xx:  204809 (38.5%) 4xx: 39099 ( 7.3%) 5xx:     0 ( 0.0%)

R ( 30s):   19126 reqs ( 637.5/sec)         37.9M ( 1295.3K/sec)    2080.5B/req

2xx:   10517 (55.0%) 3xx:    7155 (37.4%) 4xx:  1454 ( 7.6%) 5xx:     0 ( 0.0%)

 REQS REQ/S    KB KB/S URL

  807 26.90  26.9  0.9*/client/images/generic-bullet-o.gif

  770 25.67 281.4  9.4 /client/include/preload.js

  705 23.50 968.2 32.3 /client/include/home.css

  603 20.10  15.6  0.5 /client/images/generic-bullet.gif

  592 19.73  89.2  3.0 /client/include/pop-up.js

  591 19.70  88.6  3.0 /client/include/sudo-class.js

  588 19.60 288.5  9.6 /client/images/beta.gif

  585 19.50 805.9 26.9 /client/images/home/bg.gif

  583 19.43  1718 57.3 /client/include/main.css

  579 19.30 869.9 29.0 /client/images/home/logo.gif

  492 16.40  29.1  1.0 /client/images/strip.png

  454 15.13 143.5  4.8 /client/images/tab-movies.gif

  450 15.00  2901 96.7 /client/include/ufo.js

  448 14.93 163.1  5.4 /client/images/tab-cartoon.gif

  446 14.87 168.6  5.6 /client/images/tab-tv.gif

  446 14.87 143.3  4.8 /client/images/tab-comedy.gif

  442 14.73 132.7  4.4 /client/images/tab-anime.gif

  428 14.27  18.1  0.6 /client/images/up-arrow.gif

  360 12.00  14.4  0.5 /images/generic-bullet-o.gif

  356 11.87 119.6  4.0 /images/home/anime-o.gif.png

  341 11.37  10.6  0.4 /client/images/movie-bullet.gif

  311 10.37   9.6  0.3 /client/images/movie-bullet-o.gif

  306 10.20 779.4 26.0 /

  258  8.60 149.3  5.0 /favicon.ico

  242  8.07  47.9  1.6 /client/images/screen-mode-bg.gif

  239  7.97  93.8  3.1 /client/images/home/tv-series.gif

  227  7.57  34.4  1.1 /client/images/screen-mode-bg-o.gif

  226  7.53  72.0  2.4 /client/images/home/movies.gif

  221  7.37  2534 84.5 /client/include/dmflvplayer.swf

  218  7.27  91.3  3.0 /client/images/home/cartoons.gif

  216  7.20 405.4 13.5 /client/include/flvplayer.swf

  213  7.10  9678  323 /movies.html

  212  7.07  67.7  2.3 /client/images/home/anime.gif

  212  7.07  73.3  2.4 /client/images/home/comedy.gif

  210  7.00  99.7  3.3 /images/home/tv-series-o.gif

  167  5.57   5.1  0.2 /client/images/tv-bullet-o.gif

  140  4.67  47.2  1.6 /feature/movies/images/generic-bullet-o.gif

  130  4.33  88.5  2.9 /client/images/heading-movies.gif

  128  4.27   5.0  0.2 /client/images/tv-bullet.gif

  128  4.27   1.7  0.1 /client/images/cartoons-bullet.gif

```

I still get a few timeouts with httping :\ working on that ...

```
connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=83 time=214.74 ms  67291KB/s

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=84 time=9211.96 ms  56524KB/s

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=85 time=215.45 ms  83124KB/s

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=86 time=3215.19 ms  67291KB/s

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=87 time=3214.92 ms  56524KB/s

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=88 time=3212.90 ms  56524KB/s

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=89 time=215.68 ms  83124KB/s

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=90 time=9214.57 ms  67291KB/s

timeout connecting to host

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=92 time=3212.39 ms  56524KB/s

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=93 time=3213.86 ms  67291KB/s

timeout connecting to host

connected to www.peekvid.com:80, seq=95 time=9214.08 ms  56524KB/s

--- http://www.peekvid.com ping statistics ---

97 connects, 85 ok, 11.34% failed

round-trip min/avg/max = 213.4/4696.3/21212.5 ms

Transfer speed: min/avg/max = 22792/65889/88320 KB

```

ciao,

----------

## bunder

is there anything else running on the server?  maybe its chewing up all your cpu time.

cheers

edit: you mentioned awstats.

 *Quote:*   

> Note: A log analysis process might be slow (one second for each 4500 lines of your logfile with an Athlon 1Ghz, plus DNS resolution time for each different IP address in your logfile if DNSLookup is set to 1 and not already done in your log file).  See the Benchmarks page for more detailed information.

 

----------

